# IronMagLabs Halo Extreme  or Anavar?



## emv (Mar 5, 2012)

Can someone tell me if I can used IronMagLabs Halo Extreme
Instead of anavar? or it is anavar better I'm going to use this in combination of test cyp the only reason is as everybody know anavar it is expensive but if I have to I will pay but I saw a comment about Halo extreme been like "anavar".
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## emv (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok any one ? please? any rep from IronMaglabs can tell me?


----------



## swollen (Mar 6, 2012)

Halo extreme is good, very good. I've used it -got stronger n harder off of it, but, & this might be just me-, had to deal with stomach craps n just felt tired. IMO, if you can get the var, choose it, but you'll see good results with the halo extreme.


----------



## emv (Mar 6, 2012)

swollen said:


> Halo extreme is good, very good. I've used it -got stronger n harder off of it, but, & this might be just me-, had to deal with stomach craps n just felt tired. IMO, if you can get the var, choose it, but you'll see good results with the halo extreme.


 
Thanks bro let me ask you how was your daily dose and how was your pct ? Do you keep what you gain after? And it is any way that I can double the dose so maybe I can  get more like anavar result?


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 6, 2012)

definitely var hands down (if you can afford it). halo gives nice strength tho.


----------



## Ahrnold (Mar 6, 2012)

check out my oral Turanabol liquivade by PP...good sh*t and 125 servings!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Mar 6, 2012)

Go with the Var for sure!!! Even run both if you want lol.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 6, 2012)

Var for sure as long as its legit, Halo is good as well and of course there is the cost difference.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2012)

Halo Extreme converts to Turinabol. Nice dry gains.

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme*


----------



## emv (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Halo Extreme converts to Turinabol. Nice dry gains.
> 
> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme*


 what will be the right doses on this?


----------

